# Fancy Schmancy New Camera



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Ok, so I am totally and ENTIRELY new to taking pictures. Really, I am a photo idiot. But, hubby and I got a Nikon D40x yesterday... and I finally got it working to the point that pictures aren't just a big blurry disaster! They're of course nothing like the AMAZING pictures Jon and Natalie take, but dangit you can tell what they are, which is improvement from last night! I actually want to take a photography workshop class thing, just to be able to learn my camera better, and take better pictures, but that's about it. Anyway, here's the results of toying around with it for the first time in our backyard. Try to ignore the fact it's torn apart right now!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Those are fantastic! They look professional to me. I was thinking, "Wow, how many dogs do they have?" And then I remembered I have 9.....


----------



## danecolor (Nov 22, 2010)

great pictures and gorgeous pups! you will love the d40


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Is this with any editing? My boyfriend is convinced that you can get the same effects with a point and shoot.... I don't know why he's so against me getting a nicer camera! I know they're a lot of money..but I would love to have pics like those...my point and shoot DOES NOT cut it!


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

Rant aside - adorable puppies per usual!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

minnieme said:


> Is this with any editing? My boyfriend is convinced that you can get the same effects with a point and shoot.... I don't know why he's so against me getting a nicer camera! I know they're a lot of money..but I would love to have pics like those...my point and shoot DOES NOT cut it!


Very very minimal editing in the form of cropping, "branding" and minor color enhancements. Very minor. This was the first time fooling around with this sucker, but I'm just happy to have halfway decent pictures! Classes would do me some good, but these cut it for now. I can't WAIT to bust it out during dinnertime. :biggrin:

...Zailey sure has some white teeth. lol.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Very nice! My next camera will be a Nikon. I love my canon but I think I might do the switch!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

VERY nice pictures!! I had to show them to my husband. I have a very old Fuji 7000 so I really need to upgrade to something better but I need to get some cash together first. I'm really impressed with the color and clarity on those shots! The one of Mousse seems to really stand out to me for some reason. You can really see the detail in his muscles and shading.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

One day with this thing and you're already a pro!!! Awesome photos....


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


>


Any chance you need an Australian dog-sitter? Coz I would gladly accept Timber into my home :biggrin: she's so gorgeous!!


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

They are remarkable. They almost look 3-D!!! I think that I'll ask Santa for one of these.  I used to love photography! Your gang is SO gorgeous.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

hmbutler said:


> Any chance you need an Australian dog-sitter? Coz I would gladly accept Timber into my home :biggrin: he's so gorgeous!!


She is undoubtedly a pretty little lady.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Just for Re....


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

PuppyPaws said:


> She is undoubtedly a pretty little lady.


ahhh i'm even more in love now... aww timber, come live with me!! I promise not to call you a "he" ever again... lol whoops


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Great pictures Linsey!
How about a few more of Mousse!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Gah. I miss your puppies already. I so wish you could have brought Timber with you....So flippin' gorgeous.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

I've never seen Timber's color before....gorgeous...love the fancy pics!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

minnieme said:


> Is this with any editing? My boyfriend is convinced that you can get the same effects with a point and shoot.... I don't know why he's so against me getting a nicer camera! I know they're a lot of money..but I would love to have pics like those...my point and shoot DOES NOT cut it!


You can't... I've tried :biggrin:

You definitely CAN get great shots with a point & shoot BUT the will pale in comparison to most shots taken with a DSLR. I laugh when I look back at the pictures I took when Natalie and I first started dating 3 years ago compared to the pics we manage to get now


Lins, looking GREAT!!! Amazing what that starter camera will do 'eh? Keep shooting.... you'll become a PRO before you know it :wink:


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

GREAT pics  how do you guys have several pics in one post then change in the next post have different ones w/out making them your signature? Probably simple, but I am an idiot to these kinds of things...lol


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

WOW....Linsey these shots are AMAZING!!:biggrin:

However.....I dare not show those pictures of Annie to Jesse....he will be handing Brody off to my sister at x-mas saying "Ok where is my Boxer?!"(That is what they "agreed" to!!LOL)


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Don't know whatchu talkin bout...lookin like a pro to me...awesomeness
Wouldn't be any clearer in person...fantastic pics of the dogs


----------

